# CSV in MySQL DB importieren



## endnic (17. Sep 2009)

Moin,

ich habe mal eine Frage...
Ich möchte gerne via JAVA eine CSV in eine MySQL DB importieren.
Leider fehlt mir total der Ansatz... ???:L

z.B. welches Package, welche Befehle etc.

kann mich da mal einer anschubsen bitte?

Danke


----------



## SlaterB (17. Sep 2009)

füge noch Java zu deinem Titel hinzu, tippe alles bei google ein
Google
und du landest z.B. bei
Java Tips - Import Data from Txt or CSV files into MYSQL database tables

obs schon ausreicht ist mehr als fraglich, da gibts sicher viele Varianten, Einstellunen usw.
aber für einen Überblick vielleicht hilfreich (auch andere google-Links)


----------



## endnic (21. Sep 2009)

Danke für deine Hilfe...SlaterB...
et funzt jetze...Dankö..


----------

